# Network Manager and wired connections

## cwr

My wired network is set up using dhclient on boot - if I'm connected,

eth0 gets the address its given, and if I'm not, it falls back to the

fixed address I use to communicate to some local hardware.

Fine, but I've now got an additional wireless connection which has to

be managed by NetworkManager.  Does anyone know how to get NM to leave

eth0 alone?  I'm using the configuration script

```

[main]

plugins=ifnet,keyfile

no-auto-default=00:1E:37:D6:F3:82,

[ifnet]

managed=false

auto_eth*=false

managed_eth=false

mac_eth=00:1E:37:D6:F3:82,

```

and NM still shuts down eth0 and removes its address (which incidentally

breaks some other stuff in Gnome).

And on the topic, does anyone know of any documentation for nm-applet?

In the modern It Just Works (TM) style it has no man page, no help

page, and no command line help. Oh, and the installed README is a zero

length file, very ironical.

Oh, and is ifnet documented anywhere?  NM has a man page (hurrah!)

with no mention of the ifnet argument (boo, hiss!).

It looks like it's read the source time again, but with NM being

now considered all kinds of wonderful I hoped there might be some

way of configuring it.

Thanks - Will

----------

## cwr

This is a reply, but not a solution - I found some docs for ifnet on the net,  and realised

that it writes over /etc/conf.d/net.  Once I/d replaced my standard net configuration

things worked as I expected, though I still haven't found a convenient way of

controlling NetworkManager.

All ideas welcome.

Will

----------

